# HELP! Cockatiel shocked?!



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi!

My tiel has been great recently, full of life, but I have just come into the room and he's lying on his cage floor, not moving, but still breathing.

It looks like, from what I've read, that he's suffering from shock??

If so, what can I do?!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Rush him to an avian vet.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree, bring him to the vet right away. Check his body (or surroundings) for blood, he needs professional help


----------



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Unfortunately he passed away shortly after collapsing. We're so shocked as he seemed so happy last night and seemed normal this morning although he didn't chirp as he usually did.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh no....that is just so sad 
I am so sorry for you...
What would cause something so sudden...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm very sorry.. this is exactly what happened to Piper :-(


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

oh no...I am so sorry for your loss 
This is so sad. 
Will you get a necropsy done to find out the cause of his death?


----------



## MrCoopersMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

This is so sad, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, thanks for your messages.

Unfortunately we're not getting an autopsy 

So shocked, though! He had progressed so much in the short space of time we had him. We think we may have been sold him with a disease. We're going to contact the place we got him today.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Without a necropsy, we can only speculate. It could have been something genetic. I think if he was sick, like a disease, he would have shown signs prior. Have you ruled out any environmental causes? Again, so sorry.


----------



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you. You would have thought so 

We're going to take some time out and then I want to get another baby. They're amazing.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. This must have been so hard.

I am glad you are open to getting another.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am glad I don't live anywhere near the place where we got Tiki, we are happy with him. He is a great bird. But we also bought my mother-in-law a budgie from the same place/the same day we got Tiki and when we got home several hours later we noticed that the budgie food was literally riddled with weavels. D:


----------



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

We think we may have an idea of what happened... 

On Saturday night we had an Indian takeaway that left us with sore bellies. Chico cheekily managed to get a nibble of it, as well as my ice cream that I had after.

Do you think either of this could have caused it?

He seemed ill Monday morning then died Monday evening. So you might think he would have shown signs on Sunday?


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss,

I dont think it could be your curry or ice cream.. From my experience Gizmo always drinks a little sauce from my curry and he loves it! (He is very inquisitive unless im eating fruit or veg, he doesnt bother with them much to my annoyance) I like my curry really hot, (toilet roll in the freezer haha) he always likes to have abit of ice cream when i get it out the freezer, aswell as mash, pizza crust, bread... he loves his carbs, aswell as black coffee for some reason... He has been this way since ive had him from a baby (Dec 2012) and as far as i can tell he is a very happy, healthy, friendly bird.

Sorry friend.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Piper had similar symptoms, though we put her down, she didn't die.

The vet (for us at least) thought it could have been kidney failure or possibly heart failure. So it may just be your birds genetics!

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss, fly free and at peace little one x


----------



## gavb8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you!

We've decided we're going to get another one in a few months when we move house so I shall keep you all updated then!


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

I am *SO* sorry for your loss. I had a tiel named Princess, who seemed fine one day, and appeared sick the next. Less than 2-days later she died. I had no job and no money for the vet, but I called to get her in anyway. She died before I could get her in. This is so sad. Again, I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure she knew how much her mama loved her.


----------

